
Shave with Olive Oil to Save Money and Get Smoother Skin - devy
http://www.chrisinch.com/blog/articles/show/why-i-shave-with-olive-oil/
======
midas007
_Olive oil_

a) has the ability to permanently ruin clothes

b) is expensive (don't kid yourself, the very cheap stuff is not all olive
oil)

c) takes more time to clean up

d) has the potential to clog drain pipes

e) isn't something normally found in the bathroom, and as such requires a
container that needs to be refilled

 _Shaving cream_

a) takes time

b) is over-dispensed by most people

c) is something else to buy

d) takes time to clean up

e) has mess potential

f) costs money

I use water or shave dry, cheaper and has worked for 20 years.

~~~
malandrew
I've tried dozens of shave creams and IMHO Taylor's of Old Bond Street is
excellent and one of the best when used with a badger hair brush. Unlike
aerosol foam shave cream, you can take all the leftover cream on left on the
brush and "squeegee" it off back into the pot to reuse again. Only the shave
cream that goes on your face and comes off with your razor (preferably a
double edge safety razor (with Feather razors) or straight razor for the
closest shave).

If you ever get razor bumps, a DE safety razor is the best way to shave.
You'll rarely get them again.

Besides Taylors of Old Bond Street, Proraso is also really good stuff and on
the cheap end of the options out there.

------
X4
“You Don’t Say? – That's common knowledge.

 _1\. Shave after a hot bath or use a hot towel (to open pores, for flexible
hair)_

 _2\. After shaving, clean with cold water (to close pores and reduce
irritation)_

 _3\. Apply some drops of thistle oil or non water-resistant sun lotion (15)_

Thistle oil has no smell, is less acidic on the skin and has more healthy
fats. You can also use it to make your shoes shine. I use virgin and cold
extracted Coconot or Thiste oil as replacement for butter too. Having 1-2
Tablespoon of oil every morning is healthy and helps to burn fat. Contrary to
what most believe, fat is healthy and helps men to keep their hormone levels
table, for those who lift it helps to increase the testosterone levels.
Alternatively use sun lotion, but be careful with sun lotion, the 15+ cremes
contain Bisphenol A, Parabenes etc. some even cause allergies or increase
irritation. However when you find a brand that works for you, it makes your
skin appear younger due to the reduced UV penetration and the included oils.
Just avoid sun lotion sprays they have worse quality.

------
DonateKarma
My skin has always had issues with shaving creams. The creams for sensitive
skin don't case as much dryness and irritation, but shaving oils have worked
the best so far. They also work better for me when I use my straight razor. If
I could grow a solid patch of facial hair, I'm sure the clear oils would make
shaving clean lines easier too.

------
IvyMike
I shave in the shower using nothing but water.

I will report back to you if something goes wrong but so far so good. It's
been five years.

------
kathrynhough
Great post. Bathroom hacks FTW. I hate the smell of olive oil. I personally
use unscented coconut oil as a leave in conditioner. I also mix a little of it
into my lotion in the winter for extra skin-softening power.

~~~
infogulch
Olive oil smell always reminds me of spaghetti. Maybe just because I always
use it when cooking.

------
thinkersilver
I tried this 5 mins ago. It is surprisingly quick, like the article said,
comparing to the shaving cream method. In the comments are suggestions on how
to get a better glide like using glycerin or using alternate oils. I guess in
a few days I'll know if my skin will react badly to this or not.

------
Mc_Big_G
...or hair conditioner.

